# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Сканеры портов

## egik

Вопрос о сканерах портов уже поднимался, но как-то размыто и тема заглохла, хочу поднять ворпос этот еще раз, по этому поводу подготовил ряд вопросов:
1. Основное предназначение сканеров портов?
2. Что можно узнать с помощью сканеров?
3. Где допустимо использование этих программ, а где уже нарушение УК?
4. Наиболее зарекомендовавшие себя с положительной стороны сканера?
пока все, остальное по ходу дискуссии.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Minos

> Вопрос о сканерах портов уже поднимался, но как-то размыто и тема заглохла, хочу поднять ворпос этот еще раз, по этому поводу подготовил ряд вопросов:
> 1. Основное предназначение сканеров портов?
> 2. Что можно узнать с помощью сканеров?
> 3. Где допустимо использование этих программ, а где уже нарушение УК?
> 4. Наиболее зарекомендовавшие себя с положительной стороны сканера?
> пока все, остальное по ходу дискуссии.


1. Основное предназначение, это сбор сведений о сети в общем и конкретных ее узлах в частности.
2. Зависит от сканера, nmap один их лучших например помимо открытых портов еще позволяет определить операционную систему и предположительно запущенные процессы. в Общем большое подспорье админу.
3. Российский УК  не предусматривает ответственность за использование сканеров любопытства ради, т.к. сканеры собирают только открытую информацию о сети и ее узлах. Однако если вслед или перед сканированием вы паредпримите попытку проникновения, то это уже будет расцениваться как приготовление к совершению приступления или совершение приступления. Например если вы получили доступ (взломали) к внутренней сети предприятия и после этого просканировали ее с помощью сканера, то это уже уголовно наказуемо.
4. Не знаю как для "специфических" целей, но в админской практике лучше чем nmap не встречал.

----------


## egik

а этот сканер работает из коммандной строки, раньше я помню у них была поддержка на русском, теперь?
есть ли у кого так сказать хелп по-русски или что-то альтернативное ???

----------


## Minos

> а этот сканер работает из коммандной строки, раньше я помню у них была поддержка на русском, теперь?
> есть ли у кого так сказать хелп по-русски или что-то альтернативное ???


Вот тут неплохая инструкция, довольно полная и без сленга
http://www.cherepovets-city.ru/insec...manpage-ru.htm

А здесь можно скачать неплохой графический интерфейс для nmap, но командная строка лучше.
http://www.nmapwin.org

----------


## egik

ага разобрался, через яндекс, я вот такой болван сначало спрашиваю, потом нахожу  ;D

----------

